# Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO



## Computerjul (25. Mai 2016)

*Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

Moin,


nach langem WoWen hab ich kein Bock mehr auf den Driss.. WoW zerstört sich selber und ich kann einfach keinen Spaß mehr finden. Jeder kann alles erreichen. Man muss nichts mehr draufhaben.


Raidfinder, LFR, seid längerer Zeit schon kann man nurnoch Raids im realmübergreifenden Raidfinder finden wo sich nach dem ersten Whipe direkt die Gruppe auflöst. Nurnoch Flamer. Keine richtigen Herrausforderungen mehr weil die Schwierigkeit an die Casuals zu sehr angepasst wurde.  


Früher war ich.. waren WIR richtig glücklich wenn wir mal ein Boss auf HC gekillt haben, halbwegs starkes PvE Gear und T-Set hatten. Da hat man schon zu den besseren gehört.. seid 1-2 Addons ist alles anders.. min seid 1-2 Addons. Auch wenn man mal Randoms mithatte.


Würde gern wieder soviel Spaß finden und solche Herrausforderungen suchen wo man sich im Fortschritt und Gear hocharbeiten und sich von den anderen abheben kann.  Gern auch mit PvP Content.


Hat da jemand Ideen ? 


Lg.


----------



## CellePelle (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

Hiho,
ich habe eine Gilde beim Spiel Wildstar.

Das Spiel ist sehr Anspruchsvoll was Dungeons und vor allem Raids angeht.
Dies ist auch das erste Game was mich von WoW weg bringen konnte.

Schau doch einfach bei uns mal Vorbei NextLab

Sonnige Grüße,
CellePelle


----------



## lunaticx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*



Computerjul schrieb:


> Raidfinder, LFR, seid längerer Zeit schon kann man nurnoch Raids im realmübergreifenden Raidfinder finden wo sich nach dem ersten Whipe direkt die Gruppe auflöst. Nurnoch Flamer. Keine richtigen Herrausforderungen mehr weil die Schwierigkeit an die Casuals zu sehr angepasst wurde.
> 
> Früher war ich.. waren WIR richtig glücklich wenn wir mal ein Boss auf HC gekillt haben, halbwegs starkes PvE Gear und T-Set hatten. Da hat man schon zu den besseren gehört.. seid 1-2 Addons ist alles anders.. min seid 1-2 Addons. Auch wenn man mal Randoms mithatte.



*inErinnerungschwelg*
Hachja ... schön wars damals ... aber alles schöne hat leider irgendwann ein Ende ... 

Ich daddel momentan Black Desert Online. Macht seit ca. 2 Monaten durchgehend Spass.
Allerdings hängt da viel PvP-Content dran ...


----------



## sp01 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich daddel momentan Black Desert Online. Macht seit ca. 2 Monaten durchgehend Spass.
> Allerdings hängt da viel PvP-Content dran ...


Hab mir gerade einige Promo Videos angeschaut,  zuerst dachte ich noch ein GW2. Scheint doch wesentlich mehr zu beinhalten; Berufe, Handel und Hausing sind ganz nette Sachen, die in den meisten MMOs die ich angetestet habe zu kurz kamen.
Ansonsten zock ich seit einiger zeit wow auf P-Servern, meist mit WotLK style.

Edit: nach dem anmelden erst geshen das es wohl kein Testversion gibt  Erst mal 30-50euron vorstrecken, für ein Game was wogl noch am Trestn ist, nicht so meines.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*



sp01 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade einige Promo Videos angeschaut,  zuerst dachte ich noch ein GW2. Scheint doch wesentlich mehr zu beinhalten; Berufe, Handel und Hausing sind ganz nette Sachen, die in den meisten MMOs die ich angetestet habe zu kurz kamen.
> Ansonsten zock ich seit einiger zeit wow auf P-Servern, meist mit WotLK style.
> 
> Edit: nach dem anmelden erst geshen das es wohl kein Testversion gibt  Erst mal 30-50euron vorstrecken, für ein Game was wogl noch am Trestn ist, nicht so meines.



gibt 7 tage gäste keys ^^


----------



## Srogo (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

Ich muss das Spiel aber trotzdem erst kaufen, oder?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

nö, deswegen nennt sich das gästekey, der erlaubt das spielen für 7 tage ohne es gekauft zu haben


----------



## TF0dekU (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

Ja Black Desert Online hätte ich dir jetzt auch aufgrund deiner Kriterien empfohlen.

Irgendwie kann ich mich im Moment auch nicht wirklich für etwas im MMORPG Bereich begeistern.
Ich habe manchmal ein wenig das Gefühl, dass das Genre etwas brach liegt.

Bleibt abzuwarten was von Games wie Shards Online oder auch Chronicles of Elyria zu halten ist.
Diese Projekte wirken allerdings meist ein wenig zu ambitioniert. Mal sehen ob was draus wird.

Ansonsten gibts einen Haufen gute Singleplayer Rollenspiele. Fallout 4, Witcher 3, etc.. Aber die hattest du bestimmt bereits aufm Schirm. 

Grüsse


----------

